# Soil Test Tool



## PortableFishy (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello, what do you guys use for testing your soil? I was searching on Amazon and found this. Are these types of soil testers good?

https://www.amazon.com/yoyomax-Mois...al&qid=1571576843&s=automotive&sr=1-4-catcorr


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

PortableFishy said:


> Are these types of soil testers good?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/yoyomax-Mois...al&qid=1571576843&s=automotive&sr=1-4-catcorr


No.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

You'd want to send in a sample of you're soil to a lab to get a proper reading. Somewhere like waypoints analytic. There are other labs but I choose them because that's where I sent my soil.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

PortableFishy said:


> Hello, what do you guys use for testing your soil? I was searching on Amazon and found this. Are these types of soil testers good?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/yoyomax-Mois...al&qid=1571576843&s=automotive&sr=1-4-catcorr


@PortableFishy 
You can send a soil sample to the Texas A&M soil laboratory. Basic test is $12, for a package that would contain samples from several places in your lawn.

http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/webpages/forms.html


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I did the $19 test from A&M. Select the Urban Soil Testing form. I sent the sample through USPS in the small flat rate box, about $8 I think. I recommend a Pro Plugger tool to take soil samples.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

stay away from anything with a probe like what you linked.

rapidtest pH plus npk test seems to work on pH, matched my soil analysis pH. Haven't done the npk yet.

i suspect any liquid pH test strip kit (like for aquariums) would also work well enough, where you match color to a pH color scale - mix cup of soil with distilled water in container, shake and let mix for few minutes, sample just the water like you would fish tank water.


----------

